# Best 3d Scope lens?



## Joseph McCluske (Jun 8, 2005)

I'm looking for oppinions on who makes the clearest lens. Is the new sawrovski lens made for Sur-Loc worth over 200 dollars? Has anyone actually looked thru one if so please let me know how clear it really is. Thanks...


----------



## mike2112 (May 10, 2005)

*Sure loc*

Yes it is worth every penny if you can afford one. ( No Offense) However, I used the specialty archery lens setup as well and thought it was clear as well. Not as clear, but I did not have to adjust anything on the bow or add a clarifier. I tried the HHA lens kit B and could not see the broad side of the barn with that system. Since then glass is the only way I will shoot another lens.

Mike


----------



## PA Senior (Jun 1, 2005)

I found that the lens from Viper archery are extremlly clear and sharp. I have trouble with eyes at times and the 3X from Viper server very well


----------



## Silent Predator (Jun 14, 2005)

*Sure-Loc*

The Sure-loc lens is definitly the clearest out there and worth the money. But another good lens in my opinion is the Bull's Eye lens.


----------



## Joseph McCluske (Jun 8, 2005)

*Sure-Loc Lens*

Thanks for the reply Mike, I had a conversation with them about the lens and I don't know if I fully understand there explanation. I wanted something around 4X but they said you have to order according to (correct me if I'm wrong) diopler. The also said that if I order a 2 1/2 power it would equal other lens of 4X. They are sending me two different lens to try and I will keep the one I like and send the other back.


----------



## mike2112 (May 10, 2005)

*Lens*

Let me know what one you keep.

I have a .50 diopter. If you are good with math, you can go to the site and finger out what the power is on the lens. I was pretty much lost on the second part of the question. I had the SA 4x and this seems a little stronger, not much, but way better.

Mike

Oh yeah, 29 or 42 mm?


----------



## JUMPMAN (Jun 5, 2005)

*Yep worth ever penny...*

I'm currently shooting a sure loc black eagle .55 diopter for 3-d,acouple of my freinds that shoot the super d's have looked through it and said holy s!*t that is clear.Dont even need a clarifyier for it I just shoot a tru peep with the micro hole :wink: :beer: :thumbs_up


----------



## shooter07 (Mar 29, 2004)

Joseph McCluske said:


> Thanks for the reply Mike, I had a conversation with them about the lens and I don't know if I fully understand there explanation. I wanted something around 4X but they said you have to order according to (correct me if I'm wrong) diopler. The also said that if I order a 2 1/2 power it would equal other lens of 4X. They are sending me two different lens to try and I will keep the one I like and send the other back.


if you want something around 4x than what you need to tell sure-loc is that if you want the 42mm scope that you want the .50 diaopter lense and if you want the 29mm scope that you want the .55 diaopter lens... but they are well worth the money and are lightyears ahead of other lenses on the market... if you have ANY questions, problems, ect do not hesitate to ask me and i will do what i can to get it straight... the people at sure-loc are top quality and they make great products and stand behind them... swarovski makes the lenses for sure-loc and they use diaopter as does all lense manufacter... but some companies see the need the try and translate that into an x count but they are not all the same... that is why sure-loc keeps the diaopter readings and sells them that way so you know what you are getting... as i said above if you have ANY questions do not hesitate to ask me...

Brian Barnes, Sure-loc Advisory Staff


----------



## mlviper (May 18, 2005)

I use the Bullseye Maxxis lens. No problems with it.

But Feather Vision manufactures the lens, they make lens for everyone.

So when you look at someones lens, it may just be a Feather Vision lens.


----------



## Joseph McCluske (Jun 8, 2005)

Brian Thanks for the info it really will helps. They should have shipped the lens today so I think I'm getting a .50 and a .60 and I can pick the one I want and send the other back. I am getting a 42mm scope size...


----------



## shooter07 (Mar 29, 2004)

Joseph McCluske...

glad to hear that they are treating you right... i have heard of them doing this with other people before... i probably would have needed the same if i had not seen the different scopes on the sure-loc trailer before at a shoot... i just looked it up and .60 is about 5x if you want to compare it to other lenses on the market... 


mlviper...

feather vision does make alot of lenses for alot of different scope companies but they do not make the one that sure-loc uses... FV does make a very nice lense but one day if you get the chance i would check out a sure-loc scope... their lense was desighned and is made by swarovski for archery... the only lense on the market to be desighed for archery... the rest are modified glasses lenses... it has their world renound Swarador coating on it and it is awesome... the reason it is a bit pricy is because of the quality... the lense is actually two lenses laminated together... each lense has a flat and a curved side... and the lenses are laminated so that both curved sides are in and the finished lense is flat on both sides... this way it eliminates glare and also it does not matter which way you put you lense in after cleaning it will not change your sight settings... also if you have ever looked through a pair of swarovski binos you know how clear they are... this lense is no exception and is really second to none... if you have any questions let me know and i will be glad to answer them to the best of my ability...


good shooting,
Brian


----------



## mlviper (May 18, 2005)

Shooter07,

Swarovski makes a great product, they have for years. I use one of thier Tac Scopes on my 223 rifle. But they are pricey, they are worth it. Zeiss optics, Lica customs, and Nikon customs are great too, but the price is what some people have problems with. 

If someone wants a good clear lens and optically correct,Swarovski is the way to go, for the Sure-loc. I my self do not compete every week at state and national shoots so it is hard to dish out the money. The lower end lens work well for me, at this point in the game. 

Thats is why I mentioned Feather Vision as a good alternative. The will make to order, and have good optics in plastic or glass.

Regards,

mlviper


----------



## Nino (Jul 9, 2002)

Sure Loc is worth the money and the clearist I have ever looked thru IMHO.


----------

